# CHATO



## Potamo

hellouuu!!!
Eu escuto seguido a palabra CHATO cuando uma pessoa expressa se de otra.... que e que isto significa??

obrigado pela seu ayuda!!!

bom dia!!!


----------



## Fanaya

Sin más contexto, yo diría que '_pesado_' o '_aburrido_'.


----------



## Potamo

Fanaya said:


> Sin más contexto, yo diría que '_pesado_' o '_aburrido_'.


 
muito obrigado!!!


----------



## okporip

Uma situação, um acontecimento, uma _coisa_ também podem ser chato(a)s. Nesse caso, acho que uma tradução possível é _molesto(a)._


----------



## Weliton

Alguien "chato", es alguien *fastidioso*, *molesto* o *aburrido*.
Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Meu voto vai para "fastidioso".


----------



## Potamo

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!!!


----------



## Istriano

*chato, a* [ʃatu, ta] 
I adj 
1. chato(a), plano(a). 
2. _fam _pesado(a), aburrido(a). 
3. _fig _vulgar.


----------



## englishmania

Pode ser_ annoying_ ou _boring_. Desculpem falar em inglês, mas não sei as palavras adequadas em espanhol. Era bom haver mais contexto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

englishmania said:


> Pode ser_ annoying_ ou _boring_. Desculpem falar em inglês, mas não sei as palavras adequadas em espanhol. Era bom haver mais contexto.


Neste caso, não vejo necessidade de contexto. Um chato é um chato!
E o chato do chato é o cri-cri.


----------



## englishmania

Um chato é um chato, mas o adjectivo chato/a, para mim, pode ter dois significados um pouco diferentes.
Pode ser algo/alguém que aborrece ou que chateia/cansa/irrita um pouco.

"Este jogo é chato, vamos jogar outra coisa" (aborrecido)
"Ele é tão chato! Está sempre a insistir para sair com ele"
"Ele é tão chatinho! Passa a vida a falar dos problemas que tem no trabalho..."


----------



## WhoSoyEu

englishmania said:


> Um chato é um chato, mas o adjectivo chato/a, para mim, pode ter dois significados um pouco diferentes.
> Pode ser algo/alguém que aborrece ou que chateia/cansa/irrita um pouco.
> 
> "Este jogo é chato, vamos jogar outra coisa" (aborrecido)
> "Ele é tão chato! Está sempre a insistir para sair com ele"
> "Ele é tão chatinho! Passa a vida a falar dos problemas que tem no trabalho..."



O chato em questão (ver o primeiro post) é uma pessoa, não um objeto. E não vejo diferença de chatice entre o chato e o chatinho. Numa boa!


----------



## englishmania

Chato e chatinho eram só dois exemplos diferentes para alargar o "léxico".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

englishmania said:


> Chato e chatinho eram só dois exemplos diferentes para alargar o "léxico".


É! Mas vamos parar por aqui antes que nós dois viremos os chatos do Foro.


----------

